# Fire stick...not in HD



## prairiesky

So we just got the stick connected.  Clicked on Amazon Prime movie (I am a Prime member), but the movie and any other we tried weren't in HD.  Our tv is HD and everything we watch (Direct tv) is HD.  Why isn't the movie we get from Fire stick HD?  Does anyone know what is happening..I am obviously tech impaired.


----------



## Jill Nojack

No


prairiesky said:


> So we just got the stick connected. Clicked on Amazon Prime movie (I am a Prime member), but the movie and any other we tried weren't in HD. Our tv is HD and everything we watch (Direct tv) is HD. Why isn't the movie we get from Fire stick HD? Does anyone know what is happening..I am obviously tech impaired.


Not all of the movies and TV episodes offered are in HD. You want to look for the [HD] after the title.


----------



## mlewis78

I have an HDTV and nothing I watch on netflix or Amazon prime is in HD.  It's pretty sharp compared with old TV, however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

prairiesky said:


> So we just got the stick connected. Clicked on Amazon Prime movie (I am a Prime member), but the movie and any other we tried weren't in HD. Our tv is HD and everything we watch (Direct tv) is HD. Why isn't the movie we get from Fire stick HD? Does anyone know what is happening..I am obviously tech impaired.


Interestingly, I'm pretty sure one TV program that I watched on my Fire HD, I was able to download an HD version, but can only get SD for free on the Stick. I can buy some individual episodes in HD for free (or of course buy seasons, etc, for real money ). The Stick can stream HD, but as far as I can tell from checking multiple items, most free Prime Video available for it is not HD.



Betsy


----------



## prairiesky

After fooling around with it for awhile, I found that turning the Direct tv "box" off improved the pic on the screen.  I watched Skyfall and it was HD or darned close to it.  I imagine the more I play with it, the better the experience will be.
Thanks to all for your input.


----------

